# Another Weapon In My Arsenal



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

_33 year old me: Check this out. I got a new spreader.
18 year old me: Ummmm...ok? What's it for?
33 year old me: For the lawn.
18 year old me: Ummmm...ok? How much did it cost?
33 year old me: $299
18 year old me: You're an idiot..._

It came in today but it's too wet to use it.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

_34 year old me: That looks awesome!_

You are going to enjoy some of the great features it has, like fine adjustment on the gate setting, single large hole, and a heavy duty transmission gear with lifetime warranty. I have the 120 lb model and love it!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TLF Members: That is AWESOME! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

:thumbup:


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

35 y.o. me: Sweeeet!
50 y.o. me: Smart, quality purchase.
65 y.o. me: Who're you gonna get to push it?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

:lol:


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Nice! This reminded me that I need to buy a new spreader this spring. My Scotts Deluxe EdgeGuard is basically kaput. I really don't want to spend so much on a spreader, though. Spreaders in general seem so overpriced for what they are. Ugh.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Very nice!!! Glad to see another Spyker spreader on the forum!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

stotea said:


> Nice! This reminded me that I need to buy a new spreader this spring. My Scotts Deluxe EdgeGuard is basically kaput. I really don't want to spend so much on a spreader, though. Spreaders in general seem so overpriced for what they are. Ugh.


For some of the consumer grade "premium" models, I would agree. However, the Lesco 80lb I just put together was worth every penny of it's asking price. Real 300-series stainless steel frame and fasteners, not plated or 400-series. Heavy-duty gearbox and a very sturdy hopper all riding on quality wheels & tires, not miniature or plastic. The gate controls are all stainless and heavy duty. Push-pull rods and bellcranks, no cables or plastic involved. Knowing what it cost to fabriacte such a unit, I think they've done well to mass-produce them and get them down to around $400.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Congrats on your purchase!

I was researching youtube right now on spreaders and this brand came up. Is this the one to get because my 35 dollar Scotts mini spreader from Home Depot is not cutting it at all.

I fertilized with milorganite because of its magical powers and I got some dark green striping 2-3 weeks later. Im sure my spreading skills are not that great but I think something that spreads more evenly is well worth the price. Just my 2 cents.

Congrats again what Spyker spreader model is recommended for 2500 sq ft total of Tift 94 aka TifSport? Thanks!!!!!


----------



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

On the subject of spreaders, is there any easy way to prevent over/under spreading or is it just practice? Can't seem to correctly judge the distance apart I should be using. Does spreader make a big difference (currently using a Scotts)?

Last year, my first few spreads gave me green tram lines from overlap and when I tried to correct it using half-half in a cross pattern, I ended up with a checkerboard instead :/.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

TC2 said:


> On the subject of spreaders, is there any easy way to prevent over/under spreading or is it just practice? Can't seem to correctly judge the distance apart I should be using. Does spreader make a big difference (currently using a Scotts)?
> 
> Last year, my first few spreads gave me green tram lines from overlap and when I tried to correct it using half-half in a cross pattern, I ended up with a checkerboard instead :/.


I think part of it is the operator and part of it is the spreader. The higher end spreaders tend to have a better distribution pattern and are more adjustable to what you are spreading. But if you use a spreader enough, you can learn how it spreads and adjust for it's imperfections too.


----------

